# Which technician trade would I be best suited for?



## caseproven (10 Sep 2008)

I can't seem to figure out which technician trade I would best be suited for and which I would enjoy the most.

I'm currently finishing up my vocational studies in a 1800 hour (17 month) course in Electrical-Mechanics. So dealing with PLCs, Hydraulics, Pneumatics, circuits, gear boxes, transmissions, etc etc would sort of be up my ally.

With that said, I also have a side of me that wants to be right up there on the first line, in the thick and the thin.

Some of the trades that seem to interest me a bit are:

Electronic-Optronik Tech
Weapons Tech
Vehicle Tech
Communications and Info sys Tech (land/air)
AVN/AVS
Naval Weapons Tech

If there are any other technician trades that someone might think I'd be well suited for, let me know. I'd definitely want a technician trade that always has challenges and am never repairing the same thing over and over. (I'm definitely the jack of all trades type, master of none, though I do thuroughly enjoy electricity)

I'm writing this message in hopes that maybe I can get some input into which technician job others might think would best suit me. They all seem good... 

hope I'm posting this in the right section. I've recently joined the reserves but plan on switching full time once I've completed my degree. **being able to bypass some of the technical training would be good to, so on a side note, wondering which tech trade would take my degree into consideration and speed up the training process.

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Sep 2008)

Your best bet would be to go and talk to the Recruiting Centre. They'll know what's open for trades right now and after testing will be able to tell you what you're best suited for. Anything else, here, would be a guess at best.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Sep 2008)

I have a soft spot (not my brain) for E-O Tech being a former Fire Control Systems technician. We worked first line on the tanks and guns when they were deployed. Lots of different challenges everyday, never boring. I would suggest you watch the video's on the web page and then go to the nearest CFRC and discuss your options. Some occupations have recruiting incentives for prior training but the list changes  and you need to take your course outline in to talk to a recruiter or career counsellor. Are you taking a college or university degree? Send me a PM if you more questions. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Harley Sailor (11 Sep 2008)

Well if we are talking soft spots then I would have to say "Naval Weapons Tech".  

I'm not sure how the army works, but as an NW Tech if you are any good at what you're doing you won't be doing it for long.  4 to 6 year in training, then another 4 to 6 years working in the trade.  After that you are expected to have made the rank of PO2, which is a supervisor rank.


----------



## GUNS (11 Sep 2008)

Don't confuse " what I am qualified to do" with what I want to do". 

If you are qualified in a trade, stay with it. With the PM announcing 2011 as the year for pulling out of A'stan.

You may not have enough time to " be right up there on the front line".

As a mechanic, myself, what I learned while in the CF, has put food on my table and a roof over my head.

Pick a trade that will be beneficial to you upon retirement.


----------



## Wookilar (11 Sep 2008)

The trades you have mentioned there span the three elements. My advice coincides with Recceguy's. You need a little more info before you make a decision. You're right that the jobs you're looking at are all "technical, hands-on" sort of trades, but the working environments for them are VERY different.

Comparing AVN/Naval Wpns/ Veh Tech (for example) will give you some problems. At first glance they are similar in nature, but in reality (and operations) extremely different. Have a look at the website and look at some of the videos to help narrow your choices down a bit. Examining the 3 environments more closely would be a good start, instead of the trade specifically. Once you have done that, posting in the appropriate sections on here (navy.ca, army.ca, etc) will you get more specific information.

I was a Veh Tech for ...hahaha...well, for a while. Loved the job, I'm still jealous of the Spec Pay bas%^$#  ;D

IMHO, I'm going to have to disagree with GUNS (a little). If you plan on staying in, don't do it for the job on retirement. Spending 25 years in a trade just so you will have a good job when you get out makes for very long days and years. If you just plan on joining for the trade and doing your time payback, then have at 'er.

Wook

*note: The spell checker wanted to change *Veh* Tech to *Veg* Tech.......  ??? Would that explain the spec pay?


----------



## combatbuddha (12 Sep 2008)

EO Tech all the way!


----------



## caseproven (13 Sep 2008)

I've exhausted the forces website, viewed all the media files, viewed t he PDFs and have been to the recruiters several times over the last couple of months but there are certain aspects that I not certain about.

for the EO tech trade, what would a normal day consist of? The training elaborates on what is learnt (which is right up my ally) but the trade presents itself as fixing scopes, and fire control systems (which I'm not exactly sure what that is) Like I said, I enjoy electronics but there's a lot of things  you don't see in the civvi world. Do EO techs work with PLCs? do they fix various electronic components, I have no idea the extent of Optronics and the various aspects that utilize them. 

On another note, I do enjoy hydraulics, mechanics as well.

My initial plan is to spend 5 years in the army/navy/air force. I'm not joining to gain anything to bring into the civvi world (anything gained is a plus) since I can easily get a well paying job already, I'm joining for the experience. I definitely don't rule out the idea of settling in for the long haul. So, particular trades that will be challenging, competative and have great comraderie also factor into my decision making.

It just seems from what I've looked up on all the trades, there are various conflicting views on tech trades... the only common ground I've seen on these forums is that spending a lot of time away from family is hard, heheh.

This is getting long, sorry if I'm rambling and wasting peoples time!


----------



## TCBF (13 Sep 2008)

caseproven said:
			
		

> ...  I'm joining for the experience. I... So, particular trades that will be challenging, competative and have great comraderie also factor into my decision making....



- Join the Infantry.  Seriously.  Do it.


----------



## axeman (13 Sep 2008)

Hull Tech multiple skill sets  . if you want to have a job out side the CF  after a few yrs you will have a fair bit of hand skills to do a lot of jobs .From  Cabinetry HVAC  welding sheetmetal  Plumbing . it all depend on what YOU want to do  during your time in the CF .


----------



## combatbuddha (14 Sep 2008)

Essentially for the Army EO Techs repair everything that you plug into a wall or look through. There are exceptions, like radios and medical equipment but everything else is normally our ball of wax.
In the field we are the hydro company,
Thermal imagery, night vision, lasers are all optonic devices we repair,
We do large/ small appliances, generators, power tools
We also repair sight mounts, survey instruments.
We MUST know know how an engine works to repair a generator, and we must know how electronics run a hydraulic system to make it work. Often we have the gun plummers and veh techs coming to us for help, to diagnose electronic faults on systems where the trades overlap.
I've been doing it for 18 years and love it.
PM me if you wish to know more.

PS We also get specialist pay......


----------



## caseproven (14 Sep 2008)

EO tech definitely seems like an interesting job and definitely one I'm leaning towards.

I wonder, when I transfer from Reserves to Full time (i'll have completed BMQ--which starts in a week for me..--SQ and will have my Electrico-Mechanical degree), will I by able to bypass some of the training? I mean, theres a lot I wont know much about, mainly the aspect of optronics, but would I be able to bypass POET?

Where are most EO techs posted (in general, I know it can be anywhere). What are the chances of me being posted in Quebec. I'm fully bilingual.

(maybe this 'reply' is no longer relevant for the topic or the section..)


----------



## combatbuddha (15 Sep 2008)

EO Tech is a regular force trade only. The recruiting office should be able to tell you which courses may be bypassed, such as BMQ and SQ if you have taken them as a reservist. I have no idea on POET, but that would again be a recruiter issue depending on what certificates you hold. Certified electronics technicians used to get a signing bonus when they joined the EO trade, however I think we have been dropped from the list. To date the most I have seen is a trained direct entry recruit being granted the rank of Cpl at the completion of BMQ. The guidlines on this change continually, and normally faster than the drying time of the ink used to draw up the last one.
All the optical theory you will ever have to know will be taught. It's pretty common sense stuff and if you have a technical certificate, the physics shouldn't be too hard to grasp.
Again, if you want more "hands on" info, drop me a private message.


----------



## combatbuddha (15 Sep 2008)

To answer the second half of your post, EO Techs are found on bases from coast to coast. The trade is very small, approx 300 all ranks, and the scope of equipment is quite large.
We are found with most first line army units and base maintenance workshops. Being posted to Quebec could be a huge possibility, especially if you are bilingual.
Do you have a degree or a certificate? This could mean a huge difference in pay scales.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> Certified electronics technicians used to get a signing bonus when they joined the EO trade, however I think we have been dropped from the list. To date the most I have seen is a trained direct entry recruit being granted the rank of Cpl at the completion of BMQ. The guidlines on this change continually, and normally faster than the drying time of the ink used to draw up the last one.



Really quick interruption of your thread, but EO Techs are not on the list as of this CANFORGEN....but its well over a month old now.


----------



## Grunt_031 (15 Sep 2008)

WFE Tech 00305 Water Fuel and Enviromental. 

Best kept secret in the CF.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/ENgraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=647

*Certified Engineering Technician (Mechanical)* is a Related Civilian Occupation on the website


----------



## tsokman (19 Nov 2009)

Is the training for NWT that long...I counted almost 6 years including OJT...is this the case...Does EO tech overlap at all with LCIS tech...Im aware thats its weapons specific but it also seems to have a COMM and IS component...thanks


----------

